# Consumer Advisory: Seek out other smoke-free alternatives



## Hooked (9/9/19)

The following article was published by Consumer Advocates for Smoke Free Alternatives Ass. (CASAA)

http://www.casaa.org/news/consumer-...oking-seek-out-other-smoke-free-alternatives/

Consumer Advisory [by CASSA: If your trust in nicotine vaping is lost, seek out other smoke-free alternatives BEFORE returning to smoking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (10/9/19)

It's good that CASAA aren't trying to deny things, that would be a sure-fire losing strategy. Showing the world that they're still committed to advising smokers to avoid combustible tobacco was about the best that they could take from this in PR terms. It's still a disaster but, well, that's what being in PR is all about. If it's 98% bad and you can only get 2% good out of it, you take it, then come back the next day and try to build on that 2%.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

